# Which 21700?



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

I bought a Dovpo Topside Lite and want to take advantage of the 21700 capability.
I will probably only ever run builds around the .3 single coil range, so nothing hectic.
Should I be looking at the 40T's with more amperage, or the 30T's with more potential battery life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I bought a Dovpo Topside Lite and want to take advantage of the 21700 capability.
> I will probably only ever run builds around the .3 single coil range, so nothing hectic.
> Should I be looking at the 40T's with more amperage, or the 30T's with more potential battery life?


The 40T's are my preferred 21700's. The 30T's have a higher amp rating but less mah.
I run the 40T's with a 0.25 ohm build and I get 11 ml out of each battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo (19/5/20)

I have used 40T's they were great, I just got a 30T in, on charge now.

I suspect the 40T's will last longer, they weren't weak either. Will let you know how the 30T was tomorrow. Will be mixing and testing tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Christos said:


> The 40T's are my preferred 21700's. The 30T's have a higher amp rating but less mah.
> I run the 40T's with a 0.25 ohm build and I get 11 ml out of each battery.


Oh yes, damn these old eyes. I got the two mixed up.
40T it is then!
I see the prices vary quite a bit, what is a decent price for them, R220-R240 a shot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (19/5/20)

Don't think you will find ones for much less than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Oh yes, damn these old eyes. I got the two mixed up.
> 40T it is then!
> I see the prices vary quite a bit, what is a decent price for them, R220-R240 a shot?


I think i picked them up for R120 at Vapecon 2019.  I use them the most though so I will probably need another 10 soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StephanKuhn (23/11/20)

Also looking at getting a Topside Lite after my Topside Dual Battery latch broke. I am vaping a Pyro V3 dual build, running 0.17 Ohm at 50 watt. Will the 40T last compared to the 2 30Q samsungs im using now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/20)

StephanKuhn said:


> Also looking at getting a Topside Lite after my Topside Dual Battery latch broke. I am vaping a Pyro V3 dual build, running 0.17 Ohm at 50 watt. Will the 40T last compared to the 2 30Q samsungs im using now?



It will be less, as 2x 30q gives you roughly 6000mah capacity when used together and the 40T has a capacity of 4000mah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/20)

A lot of vapers rate the 2100 Molicel highly.

Here is Battery Mooch's review :

Bench Retest Results: *Molicel P42A 4000mAh 21700...beats 40T, one of the best batteries available*

*Bottom Line: This is a retest of this incredible performing 21700 which hits harder and runs for longer than the Samsung 40T. It even competes with the Samsung 30T at 30A. The 30T hits harder for about the first third of the discharge but then the P42A holds its voltage up better and hits harder for the rest of the discharge.*

If you use a mech and you change cells early then the 30T is the better choice because it hits harder at the start. But if you run your cells down to 3.5V-3.6V (when put on the charger), and wanted a slightly more consistent vape that could run for longer, then the P42A is worth trying.

They are a bit larger than the Samsung 30T and 40T and might not fit in a mod where the Samsung’s are already a snug fit.

The P42A is my choice for best all-around performing cell of any size and best choice for a regulated mod for use from about 40W-90W each (80W-180W in a two-battery mod). Below that there are ultra-high capacity cells like the Samsung 50E2 that are a better choice. At above 90W each or so the Samsung 30T could be the better choice. Try the P42A and 30T and see which performs better for the way you vape.

The datasheet for the P42A lists 45A as the max continuous current rating but notes that cycle life is reduced at high current levels. Running this cell continuously at 45A gets it much too hot for that to be a continuous current rating we can use for comparing to other cells.

The datasheet lists the minimum capacity at 4000mAh. The six P42A’s I tested delivered 4115mAh - 4142mAh at 800mA (0.2C) down to 2.5V. This is great consistency and they all easily meet their minimum capacity rating.

I am rating this Molicel at 30A continuous with a temperature-limited rating of 40A as long as you stop before the cell reaches 75°C.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/20)

Electron Powersports | Johannesburg, South Africa

Tel: +27 82 490 0559

info@electronpowersports.co.za













*Molicel 21700 P42A*
*Specifications:*


Model: INR-21700-P42A


Size: 21700


Style: Flat Top


Nominal Capacity: 4200mAh


Continuous Discharge Rating: 45A


Nominal Voltage: 3.6v


Protected: No


Rechargeable: Yes


Approximate Dimensions: 21.40mm x 70.00mm


Approximate Weight: 67.8g

*Price:
R158/cel*l

Distributor Enquires Welcome

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Electron Powersports | Johannesburg, South Africa
> 
> Tel: +27 82 490 0559
> 
> ...


It is interesting that Mooch says they are larger than the 40Ts, my Molis are definitely shorter than my 40Ts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> It is interesting that Mooch says they are larger than the 40Ts, my Molis are definitely shorter than my 40Ts.



100% mine too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> It is interesting that Mooch says they are larger than the 40Ts, my Molis are definitely shorter than my 40Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (23/11/20)

same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> It is interesting that Mooch says they are larger than the 40Ts, my Molis are definitely shorter than my 40Ts.



Yes, it is strange.

Perhaps he was referring to the diameter as he speaks of a snug fit. I know that some mods won't handle a thick battery wrap.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Morix (27/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Electron Powersports | Johannesburg, South Africa
> 
> Tel: +27 82 490 0559
> 
> ...



Howzit.. Im looking to go over to the MOLICEL for my tube mech. It states 21700 yet i fibd people complaining about that it doesn't fit even though the 30/40T did fit... So its actually a 21702 or what?￼￼ dont want to order it and then ut doesn't fit in the tube? Anyone tried this on a KEEN MECH? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, it is strange.
> 
> Perhaps he was referring to the diameter as he speaks of a snug fit. I know that some mods won't handle a thick battery wrap.



I had both and the molicells are definitely smaller in diameter and in length than the 40T's. I swapped my molicells for 40T's with a friend of mine.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

zadiac said:


> I had both and the molicells are definitely smaller in diameter and in length than the 40T's. I swapped my molicells for 40T's with a friend of mine.


Both meaning the KEEN and a moli, did it fit and if so how was the contact?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/10/21)

Morix said:


> Both meaning the KEEN and a moli, did it fit and if so how was the contact?



I'm just talking about the batteries. I had a dual battery mod where the molicells fitted too loosely. The 40T's fitted perfectly, so I swapped them out. I measured them with a digital calliper and the moli's were smaller in diameter and length. The diameter difference could've been the wrapping. Did not measure without the wrapping as I did not have replacement wraps at the time. Don't have a KEEN.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/10/21)

CJB85 said:


> Oh yes, damn these old eyes. I got the two mixed up.
> 40T it is then!
> I see the prices vary quite a bit, what is a decent price for them, R220-R240 a shot?


Unfortunately Bossvape is sold out but they had the 40T's for R169. I see they have MOLICEL's for R195.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Unfortunately Bossvape is sold out but they had the 40T's for R169. I see they have MOLICEL's for R195.


This is true. Boss vape has the cheap deals on ALL cells as far as my search has gone.

Cant wait to see whats going to be on sale for black Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/21)

I’ve had the opposite experience. My 40Ts are smaller than my molicels. 

could just be the wrap but my 40Ts fit perfectly into my pulsars where the molicels are a tighter fit with some molicels not fitting into my battery tubes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos (28/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

Christos said:


> View attachment 242659
> View attachment 242660


Wow, okay... Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

